# Mal von Vorne



## Carrear (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir heute im Netz einiges an Vektorgrafiken angeschaut und finde diese Sache sehr interessant.Hier meine Frage:

Welches Programm (egal ob Freeware oder kostenpflichtig) würdet ihr mir empfehlen um solche Grafiken zu erstellen?

Könnt ihr mir dementsprechend ein zum Programm zugehöriges Tutorial aufweisen? Sicher könnte ich jetzt auch Google wälzen aber ich frage lieber Leute, die auch Erfahrung mit so etwas haben.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juni 2006)

Also kostenpflichtige Programme sind: Freehand, Illustrator, CorelDraw
Freeware: Inkskape, von Microsoft gabs mal ein kostenloses hab aber den Namen vergessen.

Im Grunde funktionieren alle gleich und es richtet sich nach den persönlichen Vorlieben mit welchem Programm man am liebsten arbeitet. Ich arbeite am liebsten mit Freehand aber auch Illustrator. Das richtet sich teilweise auch nach den Aufgaben die zu erledigen sind.

Ansonsten ließ dich hier einfach mal querbett durch das Forum. Ich hab hier schon soviel zu gewissen Aufgaben gepostet das man das auch schon als Tutorials verwenden kann.

Gruß


----------



## schurre (17. Juni 2006)

Ich persönlich arbeite mit CorelDraw und bin höchst zufrieden, was das Programm angeht. Wenn ich hier so die Illustrator- oder Freehand-Threads mitlese, denke ich mir oft, daß die probleme, die da geschildert werden, in CorelDraw ganz einfach zu lösen sind. Allerdings scheint es recht wenig Draw-User zu geben (zumindest hier), und gescheite Tutorials sind mir auch noch nciht viele untergekommen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Juni 2006)

Die Probleme sind in der Regel auch in Illustrator und Freehand leicht zu lösen nur muß man wissen wie. Und CorelDraw ist meiner Meinung nach in ein Paar Dingen etwas komisch zu bedienen wenn man Illustrator oder Freehand geöhnt ist. Desweiteren sind diese beiden Produkte im Profi Bereich einfach etabliert und jeder weiß wie man mit den Daten umzugehen hatt, Wenn dann doch mal eine Draw Datei sich in eine Agentur verirrt ist sie entweder nicht kompadibel zu den beiden Standartprogrammen oder macht sonst irgendwelche Mucken . Desweiteren haben etwas ältere Versionen (keine Ahnung wie das mit der neusten aussieht, hab schon eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr damit gearbeitet) tierische Probleme bei de3r Seperation gehabt. Man das jetzt natürlich nicht auf alle Versionen beziehen da Corel schätzungsweise auch etwas verändert haben muß um die ganzen neuen Versionen dem Kunden schmackhaft zu machen (Sind ja vor einiger Zeit sehr schnell mehrere nach einander auf den Markt gekommen).
Aber wie schon gesagt ich persönlich hab schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr mit CD gearbeitet, so seit Version 8 oder 9 und aktuell ist ja 13.

Gruß


----------



## schurre (19. Juni 2006)

> Und CorelDraw ist meiner Meinung nach in ein Paar Dingen etwas komisch zu bedienen wenn man Illustrator oder Freehand geöhnt ist.


Das ist Carrear ja ganz offensichtlich nicht. 
Was die Kompatibilität im Profi-Bereich angeht, weiß ich nicht. Mein einziger Abnehmer war bis jetzt mein Drucker 
In jedes Programm muß man sich einarbeiten, und da ich mit CD sehr zufrieden bin, hab ich mich nie an Illustrator oder Freehand versucht. Es war nur eine persönliche Meinung.,


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Juni 2006)

Natürlich ist alles was man jeweils von sich gibt die eigene Meinung  .
Grundsätzlich kann man sagen das es eigentlich egal ist mit welchem Programm man Arbeitet solange man weiß was die jeweilige Programmgruppe (hier jetzt Grafikprogramm) kann oder können sollte. Den rest wie etwas dann in dem jeweiligen Programm funktioniert kann man dann ja in der jeweiligen Hilfe nachlessen oder hier nachfragen  .

Gruß


----------

